# Help me identify these watches



## MrMan (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello all! I'm new on this forum, and I need some assistance indetifying these watches  Can you tell me a brief history of the watch, reasonable selling price etc..

The first one is a Cauny Prima, 25 rubis, automatic



















The second watch is a Nivada Antarctic, 21 rubis, automatic gold (plated?) watch



















Thanks for your replies!


----------



## gavbaz (Nov 20, 2016)

Hello. 
Not to sure about the history but there seems to information on Google relating to the prices.


----------



## MrMan (Dec 30, 2017)

Hmm, yes.. Found a good lot of history regarding the Nivada. The problem is with the Cauny, can't find any prices on this one.


----------



## MrMan (Dec 30, 2017)

Help, someone, anyone?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Try ebay and look in completed listings for the Cauny, that may help a bit! Forum policy is that we do not give valuations of watches, sorry. Cauny generally may show up better in ebay.fr or ebay.de than in ebay.co.uk. :biggrin:


----------



## MrMan (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks for the eBay tip, found a similar Cauny being sold. So, the Cauny is cal eta 2789!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

After typing in the day shown on the day/date wheel the answers I'm getting from Google are not the most helpful I think "What day of the week is SEX in any language"?  is not the question I should be asking! any clues?


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Found it! Portuguese! And it seems that our very own @Always"watching" has written an article about Cauny in "Honours Topics" section of the forum.


----------

